# Ever notice....



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

how everyone in Port O'Connor wears the same shirt?

***?


----------



## jackfishish (Feb 19, 2009)

What do you mean? Port O Connor?? How about every boat ramp along the Texas gulf coast. I think it is cute to see all the pretty colors.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

pink is the new blue


----------



## MUDFLAT (Jun 7, 2005)

Ish, you are the only one I have ever seen in POC wear that color!!!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

MUDFLAT said:


> Ish, you are the only one I have ever seen in POC wear that color!!!


it ain't easy being the trendsetter, but they have to follow someone.

and actually, it's "mango."


----------



## MUDFLAT (Jun 7, 2005)

Just pulling your chain, guys that live in POC and flyfish are all studs!


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Ish said:


> it's "mango."


As in "Mango get you one of those shirts so you'll look like you know what you are doing..."


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

bingo.


----------



## Not For Hire (Jun 30, 2009)

My wife wont even wear pink, well sometimes


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Is there a reason you have a picture of my girlfriend?


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> Is there a reason you have a picture of my girlfriend?


'cause she gets around...:biggrin:


----------



## BugEm (Jul 8, 2009)

*i know*

This is why!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i didn't get the memo, but apparently green was the color to be seen in at POC the last few days...

***???


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Damnitallanyways now I have to reacessorize...anybody need some Burnt Mango Crocks


----------



## MUDFLAT (Jun 7, 2005)

*Crocs*

Can they be sterilized???


----------

